# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  شكاوى من انتهاء صلاحية مطاعيم الاطفال بمراكز صحية في الكرك

## ادارة المنتدى

اشتكى آباء وأمهات لأطفال رضّع في الكرك ممن يحصلون على المطاعيم الطبية الخاصة بالأمراض التي أعلنتها وزارة الصحة مقدمة مجانا ضمن قائمة المطاعيم المعتمدة رسميا حتى سن السنة والنصف، من انتهاء صلاحية بعض تلك المطاعيم في بعض المراكز الصحية التي تقدمها للأطفال.وأشاروا إلى أن بعض تلك المطاعيم قديمة وتنتهي صلاحيتها قريبا، في حين ما زالت المراكز الصحية تقوم باستخدامها ما يؤدي إلى الحاق الضرر بالأطفال، أو عدم استفادتهم من المطعوم بشكل يتناسب مع الهدف من وجوده في المراكز الصحية، كما أقرته وزارة الصحة.وأكد المواطن سامر البريزات من سكان بلدة مؤتة بلواء المزار الجنوبي، إن "المركز الصحي في البلدة يقوم بتقديم مطاعيم منتهية الصلاحية وخصوصا مطعوم الحصبة"، مشيرا إلى أنه قام بأخذ طفله البالغ من العمر ستة اشهر للحصول على مطعوم الحصبة من المركز وعند قيامه بالطلب من الممرضة معرفة تاريخ الصلاحية رفضت إعلامه بذلك.وعند إصراره على المعرفة حرصا على سلامة طفله، وجد أن المطعوم تنتهي صلاحيته في شهر تشرين أول (أكتوبر) 2009، لافتا إلى رفضه اعطاء المطعوم لطفله لانتهاء صلاحيته، في الوقت الذي أكدت الممرضة أن "المطعوم صالح حتى بعد انتهاء صلاحيته لفترة طويلة، وأن أغلبية الأطفال حصلوا عليه".ولفت إلى أنه قام بتقديم شكوى لمديرية صحة الكرك، ومحاولة الحصول على مطعوم صالح للاستخدام لإعطائه لأطفاله، مؤكدا "رفض المديرية تقبل شكواه بحجة صلاحية الدواء".من جهته أكد مساعد مدير صحة محافظة الكرك الدكتور عادل الختاتنة أن المطعوم المعطى للاطفال الرضع في سن التحصين الطبي للامراض "صالح للاستخدام بموجب كتب رسمية من الوزارة"، لافتا إلى أن "المطعوم صالح للاستخدام في التطعيم حتى لمدة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية، وأنه لا توجد أية مخاطر في استخدامه في تطعيم الاطفال".ولفت إلى أنه "لا يوجد مانع في استخدام المطاعيم حتى وقت قريب من تاريخ انتهائها الرسمي المسجل على العبوة الخاصة بها".وأشار إلى أنه رغما من ذلك، فإن المديرية "تقوم بالإيعاز لجميع المراكز الصحية في المحافظة بوقف التطعيم من هذه المطاعيم وإتلافها وتزويد المراكز بمطاعيم أخرى ذات إنتاج جديد"، مؤكدا حرص وزارة الصحة على سلامة المواطنين وخصوصا الاطفال الذي يشكلون مستقبل الوطن.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

